# Delegazione della cordata cinese a Milano il 28 maggio.



## Sotiris (19 Maggio 2016)

Aggiornamento da Campopiano


*Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*




Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.

La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*. 
Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*. 
Ad attendere i cinesi ci saranno i consulenti Fininvest Lazard e Chiomenti. Ad assistere i cinesi sono invece gli avvocati dello Studio Ripa di Meana.

*Il consorzio cinese punta ad acquistare il 70% del Milan versando 650M, debiti esclusi, con una opzione sul restante 30% nei prossimi 3 anni.*

Il punto importante in discussione in questa fase della trattativa è *come questi 7-8 soci si divideranno il 70% della quota che acquisteranno. Berlusconi sarebbe scettico ove non ci fosse un socio forte in grado di indirizzare la politica societaria ed i rafforzamenti della squadra, quindi si vuole evitare che vi sia una divisione in 7-8 quote identiche*. Pertanto il presidente rossonero è in attesa di ricevere informazioni fondamentali che possano definitivamente convincerlo a lasciare il Milan in buone mani.

*Campopiano*, intanto, su Twitter conferma: _"Oggi scrivo un aggiornamento sul #Milan ai #Cinesi. Quanto scritto da Carlo Festa sul @sole24ore risulta anche a me in molti punti trattati"_


----------



## ignaxio (19 Maggio 2016)

7-8 quote? non vanno bene, troppa frammentazione di potere

1 solo rappresentate? troppo potere. 

Milan Vince finale di Coppa Italia? Berlusconi euforico e non vende

Milan perde la finale di Coppa Italia? 
Berlusconi non lascia da perdente. 

LOL


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...



Notizia aggiornata.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...



650 M per il 70% delle quote? Ho capito bene?


----------



## DannySa (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...



In un certo senso è giusto che si voglia capire bene chi sarà il "capo" di questa cordata, la mente pensante diciamo, troppi polli in un pollaio non fanno benissimo ma credo sia solo una questione di trovare gli uomini giusti capaci di mettere insieme i pezzi e lavorare in sintonia per un unico obbiettivo comune.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 650 M per il 70% delle quote? Ho capito bene?



Si, quindi valutazione complessiva di 1 miliardo circa, debiti esclusi. 1,2M circa debiti inclusi. 

Campopiano invece parlava di 750M, debiti inclusi. Ballano quasi 500M...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...



Manca poco alla liberazione.....


----------



## Roger84 (19 Maggio 2016)

Magari il "capo cordata" sarà Jack Ma!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, quindi valutazione complessiva di 1 miliardo circa, debiti esclusi. 1,2M circa debiti inclusi.
> 
> Campopiano invece parlava di 750M, debiti inclusi. Ballano quasi 500M...



Se fosse vera la notizia del miliardo, debiti esclusi, Silvio ha gia venduto o altrimenti e' un pazzo a non aver ancora accettato ed essere scappato col malloppo. Aspettiamo gli aggiornamenti di Campopiano e vediamo se ci sono novita' anche in questo senso.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, quindi valutazione complessiva di 1 miliardo circa, debiti esclusi. 1,2M circa debiti inclusi.
> 
> Campopiano invece parlava di 750M, debiti inclusi. Ballano quasi 500M...



tu sei sempre stato tra i più positivi su questa trattativa, dammi qualche rassicurazione perchè più si va avanti e meno son convinto che Berlusca venda


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> 7-8 quote? non vanno bene, troppa frammentazione di potere
> 
> 1 solo rappresentate? troppo potere.
> 
> ...



praticamente non se ne esce vivi... ohi ohi ohi


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...



l'importante è che il nano non parli di sta cosa, meno si fa vedere, meglio è per tutti


----------



## Gekyn (19 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tu sei sempre stato tra i più positivi su questa trattativa, dammi qualche rassicurazione perchè più si va avanti e meno son convinto che Berlusca venda



dovresti essere più convinto invece.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> l'importante è che il nano non parli di sta cosa, meno si fa vedere, meglio è per tutti



esatto , non deve dire niente e stare nel sarcofago fino a luglio .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tu sei sempre stato tra i più positivi su questa trattativa, dammi qualche rassicurazione perchè più si va avanti e meno son convinto che Berlusca venda



Stai sereno che le cose stanno procedendo nel modo giusto  E' tutto scritto nel promemoria d'intesa già sottoscritto ed avallato dallo stesso Silvio, adesso le parti devono semplicemente concordare l'ultima fase. Quella che li condurrà alla firma del preliminare.
E visto che lavorano ogni giorno, credo proprio che potrebbero farcela entro il 15 giugno, magari anche qualche giorno prima.

Affinché la trattativa salti deve succedere qualcosa di realmente clamoroso ed imprevedibile. Lo scorso anno, dopo la firma dell'esclusiva, sarebbe andato tutto liscio se non fosse stato per "colpa" di Bee che strada facendo ha perso diversi pezzi della cordata.
In questo caso, invece, può saltare solo se il venditore cambiasse idea. Ma, come dicevo, per me il grosso è stato già fatto con quel promemoria d'intesa accettato da Berlusconi. Secondo alcuni può cambiare idea? 
Non è da escludere, ma lo ritengo altamente improbabile. A questi livelli, dopo che si firmano le prime carte (anche se non sono vincolanti) si finisce sempre per chiudere. 
Anche perché Fininvest sta trattando con soggetti conosciutissimi in tutto il mondo, quindi si gioca la reputazione.
E voi credete davvero che possano rompere una trattativa di questa portata per un capriccio presidenziale?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tu sei sempre stato tra i più positivi su questa trattativa, dammi qualche rassicurazione perchè più si va avanti e meno son convinto che Berlusca venda



Beh la stessa notizia (positiva) riportata da due diversi giornalisti mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano dirà le stesse cose di Festa credo.

Comunque il fatto che tra i cinesi non ci sia chiarezza su chi deve comandare mi fa preoccupare e non molto.

Voliamo bassi, molto bassi.


----------



## Il Genio (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, quindi valutazione complessiva di 1 miliardo circa, debiti esclusi. 1,2M circa debiti inclusi.
> 
> Campopiano invece parlava di 750M, debiti inclusi. Ballano quasi 500M...



Va considerato che, una volta acquisita la maggioranza, la quota di minoranza costa meno, quindi il totale è molto variabile.

Poi ritengo che nei 650M ci siano anche i 300M previsti per il mercato e le altra beghe di cui si parlava giorni addietro.

350M + 200M di debiti arriviamo a 550M a cui andranno aggiunti 150/200M per il restante 30% arrivando a 750M (di dollari?) che sono la cifra pattuita


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano dirà le stesse cose di Festa credo.
> 
> Comunque il fatto che tra i cinesi non ci sia chiarezza su chi deve comandare mi fa preoccupare e non molto.
> 
> Voliamo bassi, molto bassi.



non c'è chiarezza per noi, ma non credo che non ci sia invece tra loro. state sereni, i cinesi non sono stupidi come noi italiani, loro si che ci sanno fare con il business.


----------



## Roger84 (19 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campopiano dirà le stesse cose di Festa credo.
> 
> Comunque il fatto che tra i cinesi non ci sia chiarezza su chi deve comandare mi fa preoccupare e non molto.
> 
> Voliamo bassi, molto bassi.



Secondo me non c'è chiarezza nei giornali perchè sanno poco o nulla, ma all'interno di Fininvest le cose sono piuttosto limpide.


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...


Siamo alle battute finali...650 milioni esclusi debiti per il 70% comunque è un enormità e non ci credo minimamente.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stai sereno che le cose stanno procedendo nel modo giusto  E' tutto scritto nel promemoria d'intesa già sottoscritto ed avallato dallo stesso Silvio, adesso le parti devono semplicemente concordare l'ultima fase. Quella che li condurrà alla firma del preliminare.
> E visto che lavorano ogni giorno, credo proprio che potrebbero farcela entro il 15 giugno, magari anche qualche giorno prima.
> 
> Affinché la trattativa salti deve succedere qualcosa di realmente clamoroso ed imprevedibile. Lo scorso anno, dopo la firma dell'esclusiva, sarebbe andato tutto liscio se non fosse stato per "colpa" di Bee che strada facendo ha perso diversi pezzi della cordata.
> ...



Spero davvero tu abbia ragione, sarebbe una liberazione... aspettiamo e vediamo, almeno stavolta non ci terranno in ballo x mesi


----------



## ps18ps (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...



bhe direi che ormai ci siamo. Festa e Campopiano sono quelli che sono sempre stati sul pezzo, e anche Forchielli sembra convinto della concretezza dell'offerta e che i cinesi vogliano investire. Una dubbio, non credo che i cinesi prendano tutti una quota, non è più probabile che facciano un consorzio/azienda che acquisisca lei le quote del milan e poi all'interno della suddetta ogni investitore avrà la sua parte di quota?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da il il quotidiano economico Il Sole 24 ore la trattativa per la cessione di una quota del 70% dell'Ac Milan spa prosegue.
> 
> La cordata rappresentata dal noto intermediario Sal Galatioto sarebbe composta da *7-8 soci, quasi tutte conglomerate cinesi quotate in borsa. L'unico nome noto al grande pubblico sarebbe Evergrande*.
> Secondo alcuni rumors, *alcuni esponenti della cordata potrebbero giungere proprio allo stadio Meazza*, accompagnati da manager vicini alla Galatioto come *Gancikoff*, *per assistere alla finale tra Real Madrid e Atletico*.
> ...


le cose sembrano andare per il verso giusto....speriamo...
si conferma comunque anche la mia idea che non saranno tutti colossi come molti credevano ma solo uno a quanto pare....o ho capito male?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le cose sembrano andare per il verso giusto....speriamo...
> si conferma comunque anche la mia idea che non saranno tutti colossi come molti credevano ma solo uno a quanto pare....o ho capito male?



Non tutti sarebbero noti al grande pubblico, ma questo è soggettivo perché manco Evergrande era granché noto in Occidente. Quindi è tutto da valutare e da scoprire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stai sereno che le cose stanno procedendo nel modo giusto  E' tutto scritto nel promemoria d'intesa già sottoscritto ed avallato dallo stesso Silvio, adesso le parti devono semplicemente concordare l'ultima fase. Quella che li condurrà alla firma del preliminare.
> E visto che lavorano ogni giorno, credo proprio che potrebbero farcela entro il 15 giugno, magari anche qualche giorno prima.
> 
> Affinché la trattativa salti deve succedere qualcosa di realmente clamoroso ed imprevedibile. Lo scorso anno, dopo la firma dell'esclusiva, sarebbe andato tutto liscio se non fosse stato per "colpa" di Bee che strada facendo ha perso diversi pezzi della cordata.
> ...


Perfetto. Berlusconi può ripensarci, certo, perché nella vita non c'è niente di sicuro al 100% ma è altamente improbabile, come dici tu, alla luce degli sviluppi che ci sono stati. 
Oh, e nessun giornale che provi a scrivere un pezzo del genere, tutti con "Berlusconi non vuole cedere", "Berlusconi è indeciso", "Berlusconi vuole comandare altri due anni"(!), ma, purtroppo, lì ci sono logiche economiche, affinché si riescano a vendere più copie possibili.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Berlusconi può ripensarci, certo, perché nella vita non c'è niente di sicuro al 100% ma è altamente improbabile, come dici tu, alla luce degli sviluppi che ci sono stati.
> Oh, e nessun giornale che provi a scrivere un pezzo del genere, tutti con "Berlusconi non vuole cedere", "Berlusconi è indeciso", "Berlusconi vuole comandare altri due anni"(!), ma, purtroppo, lì ci sono logiche economiche, affinché si riescano a vendere più copie possibili.



secondo me c'entrano anche le elezioni.
c'è un blocco duro-granitico di fedelissimo del Cavaliere con età media over 60 che è ancora immerso nel mito di Berlusconi uomo che si è fatto da solo e non capirebbe una cessione proprio a dei cinesi, ai "comunisti".


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> secondo me c'entrano anche le elezioni.
> c'è un blocco duro-granitico di fedelissimo del Cavaliere con età media over 60 che è ancora immerso nel mito di Berlusconi uomo che si è fatto da solo e non capirebbe una cessione proprio a dei cinesi, ai "comunisti".



Ma si il problema è solo quello...Ma berlusconi vende sicuro,non vede l'ora...il video su facebook è emblematico in tal senso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> secondo me c'entrano anche le elezioni.
> c'è un blocco duro-granitico di fedelissimo del Cavaliere con età media over 60 che è ancora immerso nel mito di Berlusconi uomo che si è fatto da solo e non capirebbe una cessione proprio a dei cinesi, ai "comunisti".


Esatto. Noi sottovalutiamo da un punto di vista politico l'eventuale "cessione al cinese", cosa che, viceversa, da un punto di vista sportiva sembra davvero ovvia e,anzi, auspicabile.


----------



## ps18ps (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> secondo me c'entrano anche le elezioni.
> c'è un blocco duro-granitico di fedelissimo del Cavaliere con età media over 60 che è ancora immerso nel mito di Berlusconi uomo che si è fatto da solo e non capirebbe una cessione proprio a dei cinesi, ai "comunisti".



bhe anche kaka fino alla domenica delle elezioni non era venduto, poi il giorno dopo contratto chiuso...


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

C'è da dire che sono più gli elettori che perde per via di questa gestione e soprattutto se perde la finale,che quelli che tiene nascondendo la cessione.
Per questo motivo, se veramente è una questione politica,credo gli convenga di più annunciare la cessione in mano a ricconi che non dire nulla e lasciare che il malcontento dilaghi...io ragionerei così..


----------



## Sotiris (19 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe anche kaka fino alla domenica delle elezioni non era venduto, poi il giorno dopo contratto chiuso...



esatto ma pensate anche alla poca visibilità tutto sommato che si è data sui media alla cessione di mediaset premium. vi assicuro che m'incontro con gente, anche istruita, che sempre più spesso cade dalle nuvole.
perché per la gente che vive su canale 5 e studio aperto potrebbero sembrare tutti segni della caduta del loro leader, pian piano costretto a cedere le sue cose.
questo fattore di non voler toccare l'immagine del Berlusconi piglia-tutto ha il suo peso in questa fase, a mio parere.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sono più gli elettori che perde per via di questa gestione e soprattutto se perde la finale,che quelli che tiene nascondendo la cessione.
> Per questo motivo, se veramente è una questione politica,credo gli convenga di più annunciare la cessione in mano a ricconi che non dire nulla e lasciare che il malcontento dilaghi...io ragionerei così..



questa è una considerazione intelligente però, almeno per la mia esperienza, credimi che ci sono tante persone che lo votano e neanche sanno cosa sia un blog o un forum e riguardo al Milan sono fermi al 2007, ne hanno una visione pellegattiana. Parlo di persone tendenzialmente over 60. quindi percepirebbero la cessione come un tassello del passaggio dal Berlusconi piglia-tutto al Berlusconi vende-tutto, che ne intaccherebbe l'immagine quasi "divina", che hanno di lui.


----------



## ps18ps (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> questa è una considerazione intelligente però, almeno per la mia esperienza, credimi che ci sono tante persone che lo votano e neanche sanno cosa sia un blog o un forum e riguardo al Milan sono fermi al 2007, ne hanno una visione pellegattiana. Parlo di persone tendenzialmente over 60. quindi percepirebbero la cessione come un tassello del passaggio dal Berlusconi piglia-tutto al Berlusconi vende-tutto, che ne intaccherebbe l'immagine quasi "divina", che hanno di lui.





Sotiris ha scritto:


> esatto ma pensate anche alla poca visibilità tutto sommato che si è data sui media alla cessione di mediaset premium. vi assicuro che m'incontro con gente, anche istruita, che sempre più spesso cade dalle nuvole.
> perché per la gente che vive su canale 5 e studio aperto potrebbero sembrare tutti segni della caduta del loro leader, pian piano costretto a cedere le sue cose.
> questo fattore di non voler toccare l'immagine del Berlusconi piglia-tutto ha il suo peso in questa fase, a mio parere.





martinmilan ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sono più gli elettori che perde per via di questa gestione e soprattutto se perde la finale,che quelli che tiene nascondendo la cessione.
> Per questo motivo, se veramente è una questione politica,credo gli convenga di più annunciare la cessione in mano a ricconi che non dire nulla e lasciare che il malcontento dilaghi...io ragionerei così..



tutto giusto, secondo me la campagna mediatica per far uscire comunque da vincente berlusconi è già incominciata ed è già tutto preparato. Per me anche il famoso video di facebook è volto a far vedere che lui ha cercato acquirenti affidabili italiani, ma non ci sono, sono arrivati solo i cinesi, ma lui si è fatto dare la garazia che faranno grandi investimenti ecc ecc. In più presidenza onoraria e tutto il corollario


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> questa è una considerazione intelligente però, almeno per la mia esperienza, credimi che ci sono tante persone che lo votano e neanche sanno cosa sia un blog o un forum e riguardo al Milan sono fermi al 2007, ne hanno una visione pellegattiana. Parlo di persone tendenzialmente over 60. quindi percepirebbero la cessione come un tassello del passaggio dal Berlusconi piglia-tutto al Berlusconi vende-tutto, che ne intaccherebbe l'immagine quasi "divina", che hanno di lui.



Ma io credo che ormai il malcontento sia estremamente percepibile anche al di fuori del web...son tutti esasperati e rassegnati dai...Poi davvero ne vedo pochissimi ormai che lo difendono ancora per il Milan,ormai ha almeno l'80% di persone contro e tutte,dico tutte, le trasmissioni sportive(apparte spormediaset)ne parlano male..il malcontento è dilagante e secondo me se ha ancora un briciolo di intelligenze e se ha davvero voglia di vendere farebbe meglio ad annunciarlo prima delle elezione...sempre se abbia concluso l'affare...


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*


----------



## wfiesso (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*



300 mln tra mercato e marketing... non svegliatemi


----------



## ps18ps (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*



300 milioni per mercato e marketing ottimo. La maggior parte dovrebbe essere per il mercato perché poi i grandi acquisti tibportano miglior sponsor e piu merchandising


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*


Bene. Le remore di Berlusconi e Fininvest sui personaggi della cordata sono più che lecite, dato che l'anno scorso sono andati appresso a Bee, il quale si è presto rivelato un bluff. Conosciuti gli uomini della cordata, dubito ci sarà qualche intoppo per il prosieguo della trattativa. Avanti così.


----------



## DannySa (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*



Si va avanti spediti, le parole di Berlusconi che dice di voler vendere preferibilmente ad italiani sono solo un lontano ricordo.
Se mettessero anche solo 100 mln l'anno per il mercato sarebbe già buono, 100 mln ben spesi in Serie A possono fare la differenza soprattutto se non svendi i tuoi giocatori migliori per poter avere un tesoretto da mettere sul mercato, tipo Inter, Roma, in un certo senso anche la Juve.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali. 
Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee. 
Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà. *


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*




.


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali.
> Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee.
> Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà. *



Io credo che Robin Li sia stato confuso con Gancikoff tra gli spifferi generali..entrambi sono nel rinnovabile.Mentre per Jack Ma ho l'impressione che sia dentro anche lui..la battuta ''Il Milan è la squadra di Milano?'' detta da un appassionato di calcio come lui e coproprietario di una squadra di calcio mi è sembrata stranamente fuori luogo.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali.
> Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee.
> Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà. *


Molto bene...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*



Ma perchè le news sul Milan son sempre così confusionarie, 
che significa 300 milioni tra mercato e marketing, cosa rientra in questa ultima voce?
Mister Mah, farà volantinaggio porta a porta, oppure incaricheranno Galliani con la sua bicicletta?

mi sembra che mischiano zucchine e supposte

Capirei indicare un tetto tra ingaggi e cartellini...


----------



## mistergao (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali.
> Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee.
> Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà. *



Che dire? Non ci resta che incrociare le dita e sperare. Trovo congrua la valutazione di 700 milioni debiti inclusi, mentre una delle valutazioni riportata in qualche post fa, decisamente più alta, mi sembrava fuori mercato.
Aspettiamo ed accendiamo tanti ceri alla Madonna, che magari questa è la volta buona.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*



#finoallefirme


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali.
> Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee.
> Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà. *



Bene, continuiamo a pregare. Piuttosto qualcuno ha chiesto a Campopiano se gli risulta della delegazione cinese per il 28 maggio?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2016)

con tutte queste prospettive davanti se non vende vi giuro che aspetterò la morte di silvio ogni giorno che passa....perchè far saltare tutto vuol dire voler fare del MALE a tutti i milioni di tifosi del milan.....in maniera consapevole e assolutamente dolosa...

è come avere un genitore malato e potendo scegliere allo stesso prezzo tra un luminare in materia e un mediocre dottorino scelgo il secondo perchè il primo mi sta antipatico toh


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

manca poco dai...entro 20 giorni si chiude il cerchio...


----------



## VonVittel (19 Maggio 2016)

Speriamo bene, qui c'è solo da pregare


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali.
> Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee.
> Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà. *



Ci siamo ragazzi , speriamo che vada tutto bene senza colpi di testa da parte del nano . 

ho 2 affermazioni da fare : 

- secondo le mie esperienze è IMPOSSIBILE che il nano non sappia chi acquista quindi è una balla giornalistica per tenere alto l' Hype su questa trattativa . 

- a questi livelli è IMPOSSIBILE tirarsi indietro , soprattutto perchè i Player che stanno giocando sono principali attori dell economia mondiale quindi non si scherza un C . Qui non c'è il pizzaiolo di Garbagnate o l'imprenditore delle antenne .. qui si parla di gente di un altro livello .. neanche Fininvest può permettersi di prendere ingiro certa gente e men che meno il nano . 

Per concludere sui famosi 300 milioni .. ma che diavolo vuol dire ? nessuno può saperlo .. 

sono 150 milioni per il mercato compresi gli ingaggi ? non è che vai molto lontano .
sono 150 milioni per il marketing ? che diavolo vuol dire ? 
sono 300 milioni per il mercato esclusi ingaggi ?? SAREBBE UN MERCATO MOSTRE 
sono 300 milioni per il mercato compresi gli ingaggi ? sarebbe comunque un mercato stratosferico .

mi sento di far un ultima considerazione , i campioni quelli veri si muovono molto prima del 1 luglio quindi se veramente vogliono fare un mercato spaziale che si sbrighino altrimenti poi avrai pure i soldi ma sei costretto a comprare i cessi perchè quelli buoni (Benatia e altri ) sono già accasati .


----------



## Roger84 (19 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi , speriamo che vada tutto bene senza colpi di testa da parte del nano .
> 
> ho 2 affermazioni da fare :
> 
> ...



Concordo! Non avrebbe firmato neanche l'esclusiva se non avesse saputo per filo e per segno chi saranno componenti della cordata....


----------



## ps18ps (19 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi , speriamo che vada tutto bene senza colpi di testa da parte del nano .
> 
> ho 2 affermazioni da fare :
> 
> ...



concordo su tutto. Per l'ultima parte il comunicato di fininvest parlava di tempistiche decise proprio considerando il periodo della stagione calcistica, quindi credo che se tutto andrà per il verso giusto hanno pensato le tempistiche in modo che la nuova proprietà possa agire. Penso anche che la nuova proprietà ha già un managment da inserire per renderlo operativo, o almeno da collaborare con quello che c'è già al milan


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali.
> Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee.
> Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà. *



berlusca presidente onorario, ma galliani ? alla fine gira che ti rigira siamo sempre lì.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> concordo su tutto. Per l'ultima parte il comunicato di fininvest parlava di tempistiche decise proprio considerando il periodo della stagione calcistica, quindi credo che se tutto andrà per il verso giusto hanno pensato le tempistiche in modo che la nuova proprietà possa agire. Penso anche che la nuova proprietà ha già un managment da inserire per renderlo operativo, o almeno da collaborare con quello che c'è già al milan



io parlando della mia esperienza che è infinitamente più piccola hanno operato cosi : 

Alla stupila del preliminare si sapeva già che avrebbe preso il posto di chi e visto che le carte erano già tutte apposto i subentranti erano già al lavoro anche senza la chiusura vera e propria . 
Spero proprio che sia cosi anche qui , che il nuovo AD o il nuovo DS siano già al lavoro per cercare di stringere contratti con i giocatori che hanno in mente . 
Quindi andando per questo ragionamento loro sanno anche chi sarà l'allenatore , io fossi nei cinesi andrei la adesso a prendere Emory e gli direi : " senti , vieni al milan portati banega  e hai 200 milioni per il mercato .. firma adesso " .


----------



## ps18ps (19 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io parlando della mia esperienza che è infinitamente più piccola hanno operato cosi :
> 
> Alla stupila del preliminare si sapeva già che avrebbe preso il posto di chi e visto che le carte erano già tutte apposto i subentranti erano già al lavoro anche senza la chiusura vera e propria .
> Spero proprio che sia cosi anche qui , che il nuovo AD o il nuovo DS siano già al lavoro per cercare di stringere contratti con i giocatori che hanno in mente .
> Quindi andando per questo ragionamento loro sanno anche chi sarà l'allenatore , io fossi nei cinesi andrei la adesso a prendere Emory e gli direi : " senti , vieni al milan portati banega  e hai 200 milioni per il mercato .. firma adesso " .



io non ho esperienze del genere, sono miei supposizioni partendo dal comunicato di fininvest e quello che tu e altri utenti avetre scritto.
Emery sarebbe un ottima scelta, però credo che ormai banega sia dell'inter purtroppo


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Maggio 2016)

Sogniamoci in ogni caso i campioni veri.

Siamo senza coppe.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Maggio 2016)

> *Campopiano: save the date. Anzi save the week. La settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe potrebbe essere decisiva per il destino del Milan. Fininvest è Galatioto stanno lavorando ai dettagli dell'accordo di pari passo con la due diligence in vista del 15 giugno, data entro la quale dovrebbe scattare il primo fatidico si da parte di Berlusconi. La condizione essenziale è che Fininvest (che crede eccome nella conglomerata cinese) convinca Berlusconi sulla solidità finanziaria del gruppo. Per questo motivo la prossima settimana è decisiva. Perché dalla fase di studio si passerà a quella operativa in cui Galatioto mostrerà l'intera composizione della cordata. È uno dei punti chiave firmati nell'esclusiva che può permettere a Berlusconi, qualora non sia soddisfatto di alzarsi e andarsene dal tavolo delle trattative senza penali.
> Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Già detto di Evergrande, quello che sembra certo è che Jack Ma fa parte dell'affare in quanto già socio finanziatore di Evergrande. Non risultano invece grandi conferme su Robin Li. Ma la prossima settimana ne sapremo molto di più. L'operazione si basa sulle cifre già dette: 700M inclusi i debiti di circa 200M. A Berlusconi verrebbe garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario. Non risulta invece possibile in alcun modo un ritorno di Bee.
> Il piano di investimento dei cinesi prevede 300M tra marketing e calciomercato. Oltre al progetto di uno stadio di proprietà.*


La parte più importante è quella che riguarda la Finale di Copa Italia che sarebbe un sollievo mica da ridere.


MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sogniamoci in ogni caso i campioni veri.
> 
> Siamo senza coppe.



Falcao nel massimo della sua forma è andato in un Monaco neo-promosso.


----------



## Doctore (19 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sogniamoci in ogni caso i campioni veri.
> 
> Siamo senza coppe.



ma chi li vuole i campioni...vogliamo calciatori.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> La parte più importante è quella che riguarda la Finale di Copa Italia che sarebbe un sollievo mica da ridere.
> 
> 
> Falcao nel massimo della sua forma è andato in un Monaco neo-promosso.





Doctore ha scritto:


> ma chi li vuole i campioni...vogliamo calciatori.



Si ma la tassazione che c'è in Italia non c'è in Francia.

Io nemmeno voglio campioni, voglio calciatori...cominciare a fare mercati no-sense come le due di Manchester mi farebbe preoccupare molto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*



mi vien quasi da piangere  ...ma devo resistere fino all'ufficialità...stavolta cmq non reggerei ad un altro colpo di coda...mi darei al Basket e stop...


----------



## Casnop (19 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento da Campopiano
> 
> 
> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*
> ...


Bene. La velocità con cui si stanno svolgendo gli eventi dà la misura della profondità del dialogo intessuto in questi mesi nel più assoluto silenzio da Marina Berlusconi e Salvatore Galatioto. In tempi di gnao-gnao mediatico, una trattativa all'antica, da veri businessmen (ci perdoni il maschilismo lady Marina). Siamo alla penultima curva. Il traguardo subito dopo il 5 giugno, ad urne chiuse. Bello lo scenario del disvelamento in San Siro, in una serata così speciale. Lor signori devono sentire, in quel contesto così potente e solenne, tutta la responsabilità di quello che stanno per condurre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma chi li vuole i campioni...vogliamo calciatori.



Esatto , oggi non abbiamo nei uni né gli altri


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

manca pocooo forza e coraggio...affrontiamo l'ultima sofferenza e poi torniamo a concentrarci e sperare nella chiusura.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport: la settimana che va dal 21 al 28 maggio potrebbe essere decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Al momento tutto procede secondo i piani di lavoro. Ora Fininvest deve convincere Berlusconi riguardo la forza e la solidità della cordata cinese. Questa è la fase di studio, nella seconda fase, quella operativa, Galatioto presenterà quelli che sono i veri volti degli uomini che compongono effettivamente "La cordata cinese". Se Finivest e Berlusconi non saranno convinti, potranno abbandonare la trattativa senza pagare alcuna penale. I cinesi, nel caso in cui la trattativa andrà in porto, acquisteranno il 70% e, successivamente, il restano 30%. A Berlusconi, come già riportato, verrà garantito il ruolo di presidente onorario del club. Sempre secondo Campopiano, un possibile reinserimento di Bee va assolutamente escluso. La finale di Coppa Italia e l'esito non interferiranno con la trattativa. I cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro, tra mercato e marketing, per rilanciare il Milan ai massimi livelli.*



Prego prego prego


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Maggio 2016)

*Tuttosport: Nicholas Gancikoff, capo della Sports Investment Group e front man della cordata cinese che potrebbe occuparsi dello stadio di proprietà, in questi giorni è stato a Casa Milan per parlare con alcuni dirigenti del Milan.*


----------



## Milo (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Nicholas Gancikoff, capo della Sports Investment Group e front man della cordata cinese che potrebbe occuparsi dello stadio di proprietà, in questi giorni è stato a Casa Milan per parlare con alcuni dirigenti del Milan.*



La speranza è che il fatidico "si" ci sia già stato e quindi si "avvantaggiano" prima del "si sulle carte", ma purtroppo non credo sia così...


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Nicholas Gancikoff, capo della Sports Investment Group e front man della cordata cinese che potrebbe occuparsi dello stadio di proprietà, in questi giorni è stato a Casa Milan per parlare con alcuni dirigenti del Milan.*



Tuttosport


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tuttosport



se ogni volta dobbiamo guardare alla reputazione della testata, allora pure le notizie uscite fin'ora da Campopiano e il CorSport dovrebbero essere baggianate


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Nicholas Gancikoff, capo della Sports Investment Group e front man della cordata cinese che potrebbe occuparsi dello stadio di proprietà, in questi giorni è stato a Casa Milan per parlare con alcuni dirigenti del Milan.*



bene bene , quello che scrivevo ieri .. sarebbe il massimo se la nuova dirigenza già delineata da parte dei cinesi prenda già in mano la situazione e al momento della chiusura definitiva sia già sul pezzo e possa operare da subito .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Maggio 2016)

* CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *



Ah pertanto c'è una trattativa in fase piuttosto avanzata, con un prezzo praticamente già stabilito,
ma il venditore non vuole vendere e molti dei compratori non vogliono conprare,
mi pare tutto logico


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ah pertanto c'è una trattativa in fase piuttosto avanzata, con un prezzo praticamente già stabilito,
> ma il venditore non vuole vendere e molti dei compratori non vogliono conprare,
> mi pare tutto logico



Ahahahaha... dovevamo segnarci le perle più belle per poi rileggerle e farci due risate. Ne sono state dette a centinaia.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *



Comunque io incomincio a stancarmi con sta storia "decisione spetta a Berlusconi che non ha deciso" Ogni articolo sti lecca lo devono chiudere per forza così. E basta ripetere le solite cose.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *



bene bene, anche alcuni dei fedelissimi di Galliani cominciano ad ammettere che c'è una trattativa avanzata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *


Ormai tutte queste notizie farlocche si commentano da sole, perché non ha senso logico dire certe cose quando è già stato firmato un patto d'esclusiva.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *


Alcuni giornalisti sono davvero decerebrati...non lo dico perchè minano il mio ottimismo sulla trattativa ma perchè le sparano davvero grosse...lasciando perdere Fedele che è il top del fantagiornalismo servile,già Campopiano mi fa storcere il naso e non poco quando dice che i soggetti sono ancora sconosciuti a Berlusconi,se poi la Colombo aggiunge che non sono convinti di entrare nella trattativa allora si raggiungono livelli demenziali...ormai il giornalismo italiano ha raggiunto i livelli di credibilità un fumetto marvel..


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *



La Colombo è la solita *********, ma si sta palesemente ammorbidendo (nonostante la consueta leccata di deretano a berlusconi)

I pezzi del puzzle stanno lentamente combaciando


----------



## DannySa (20 Maggio 2016)

Galliani è tranquillissimo, tutte le volte che si sta per giocare una finale i problemi magicamente svaniscono, un po' come quando si vince in casa contro l'ultima in classifica e siamo magicamente tornati, lasciategli godere questi ultimi giorni che precedono una finale inutile, una finale che io aspetto con ansia perché metterà fine ad un'altra stagione scandalosa, da domenica in poi bisognerà tirare le somme della stagione e Galliani è uno dei maggiori artefici di questa ennesima schifosa stagione fallimentare, quello è sotto gli occhi di tutti, se poi Galliani è un fenomeno nello stringere le chiappe e riuscirà a portare il Milan alla vittoria domani sera, 1-0 per puro caso e fortuna, allora si salverà la stagione, certo l'avversario è di quelli ostici quindi è messo piuttosto male.
Comunque vada questa partita sarà lo spartiacque dell'era Berlusconi, non può essere altrimenti.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Galliani è tranquillissimo, tutte le volte che si sta per giocare una finale i problemi magicamente svaniscono, un po' come quando si vince in casa contro l'ultima in classifica e siamo magicamente tornati, lasciategli godere questi ultimi giorni che precedono una finale inutile, una finale che io aspetto con ansia perché metterà fine ad un'altra stagione scandalosa, da domenica in poi bisognerà tirare le somme della stagione e Galliani è uno dei maggiori artefici di questa ennesima schifosa stagione fallimentare, quello è sotto gli occhi di tutti, se poi Galliani è un fenomeno nello stringere le chiappe e riuscirà a portare il Milan alla vittoria domani sera, 1-0 per puro caso e fortuna, allora si salverà la stagione, certo l'avversario è di quelli ostici quindi è messo piuttosto male.
> Comunque vada questa partita sarà lo spartiacque dell'era Berlusconi, non può essere altrimenti.



Stanno facendo passare una finale di C.I per una champions...pensa te come stanno messi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma perchè le news sul Milan son sempre così confusionarie,
> che significa 300 milioni tra mercato e marketing, cosa rientra in questa ultima voce?
> Mister Mah, farà volantinaggio porta a porta, oppure incaricheranno Galliani con la sua bicicletta?
> 
> ...



Mi auto quoto perchè nessuno mi ha risposto, qualcuno mi sa spiegare il nesso?


----------



## martinmilan (20 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi auto quoto perchè nessuno mi ha risposto, qualcuno mi sa spiegare il nesso?



che nesso vuoi trovare? i giornali non sanno nulla..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi auto quoto perchè nessuno mi ha risposto, qualcuno mi sa spiegare il nesso?



Parliamo di una trattativa che farà girare centinaia di milioni, è normale che le notizie che escono fuori siano poche e nemmeno chiarissime. Anzi, direi che è uscito pure fin troppo. Il business plan verrà illustrato dopo le firme, e nemmeno in quella sede aspettatevi numeri precisi per quanto riguarda il mercato perché non credo si voglia avvantaggiare la concorrenza dicendo urbi et orbi quanto spenderemo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2016)

Senza contare che se annunciassero che vogliono spendere 300 milioni sul mercato, le squadre si sentirebbero autorizzate a farci pagare 40 cio che vale 20


----------



## Aragorn (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *



Mi sembra, ma forse sbaglio, che la maggior parte degli addetti ai lavori che riferiscono di un Berlusconi ancora combattuto e indeciso siano tutti giornalisti molto vicini al Presidente, o meglio nelle sue grazie. Vien quasi da credere che sia arrivato loro l'ordine dall'alto di informare il mondo che Silvio Berlusconi, da buon imprenditore italiano, è affettivamente legato a tutte le sue aziende e non ha intenzione di abbandonare la nave che affonda vendendo ai cinesi speculatori ed opportunisti, e se mai lo farà sarà solo dopo essersi accertato che questi siano brava gente. Poi magari verrà fuori che hanno ragione loro e alla fine salterà davvero tutto, ma ad oggi la logica vuole il contrario. E a chi rispondesse che si tende troppo a sottovalutare la follia di Berlusconi dico che forse si tende più che altro a sopravvalutare la stupidità di Galatioto, se una figura della sua esperienza ha deciso di esporsi palesando tanta sicurezza è perchè forse, dico forse, sa che oltre alla volontà di comprare c'è anche la volontà di vendere.


----------



## ps18ps (20 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Senza contare che se annunciassero che vogliono spendere 300 milioni sul mercato, le squadre si sentirebbero autorizzate a farci pagare 40 cio che vale 20



Verissimo, inoltre penso che siano voci che fanno uscire per "dimostrare" che voglio investire molto sulla società


----------



## Il Genio (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Nicholas Gancikoff, capo della Sports Investment Group e front man della cordata cinese che potrebbe occuparsi dello stadio di proprietà, in questi giorni è stato a Casa Milan per parlare con alcuni dirigenti del Milan.*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tuttosport





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> se ogni volta dobbiamo guardare alla reputazione della testata, allora pure le notizie uscite fin'ora da Campopiano e il CorSport dovrebbero essere baggianate



Ultimamente tuttosport è affidabile.
Le notizie fantascientifiche le spara solo sulla juve, dai cui tifosi trae il 95% del fatturato, le altre sono attendibili tanto quanto quella di gazzetta e similari


----------



## Il Genio (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *



Chiaramente l'ultima parte, in totale discordanza con la prima, è la solita lecchinata di salvataggio
D'altronde è monica colombo


----------



## ps18ps (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Nicholas Gancikoff, capo della Sports Investment Group e front man della cordata cinese che potrebbe occuparsi dello stadio di proprietà, in questi giorni è stato a Casa Milan per parlare con alcuni dirigenti del Milan.*



Bhe visto che la notizia della sua partecipazione attiva nella cordata dei cinesi non è stata smentita questa voce è molto positiva perchè è segno che la trattativa sta andando molto bene e i cinesi si stanno preparando per essere subito operativi.


----------



## Il Genio (20 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi auto quoto perchè nessuno mi ha risposto, qualcuno mi sa spiegare il nesso?





martinmilan ha scritto:


> che nesso vuoi trovare? i giornali non sanno nulla..




I giornalisti non sono personaggi con i superpoteri, sono persone che riportano fatti oppure scrivono ciò che gli fa comodo (per esempio a seconda del credo riferiscono i fatti a modo loro: "manifestazione con 1000000 di persone" oppure "secondo la questura erano presenti 25 tra cani e gatti").
Oppure ancora riferiscono ciò che gli si vuole far scrivere, semplice.
In casi eccezionali, v.Campopiano, una voce può sfuggire e giungere alle orecchie del reporter che immediatamente la riporta traendone vantaggio, nulla più.
Considera poi che viviamo in un'epoca in cui la trasmissione di notizie o di semplici pareri ha una velocità ed una diffusione esponenziale e rapidissima, praticamente in tempo reale, ed il gioco è fatto.
Questo forum ha delle regole pertanto è difficile che le notizie vengano riportate e ritrasmesse, ma se si potesse ed io, o tu o chiunque altro, creassimo una discussione dal titolo entusiastico "BERLUSCONI HA VENDUTO ALL'EMIRO DEL GALLIANISTAN PER " MILIARDI DI TALLERI", puoi stare tranquillo che la notizia rimbalzerebbe in breve tempo ovunque *senza nemmeno verificarne la veridicità*, solo per comodità.
E' un attimo


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * CorSera (Monica Colombo): prosegue senza sosta la trattativa per l'acquisto del Milan da parte della cordata cinese. I prossimi giorni potrebbero essere quelli decisivi per dare una svolta alla vicenda. Per la finale di CL sono attesi a Milano i collaboratori di Galatioto e tre imprenditori cinesi (come già riferito da Festa e Campopiano). Attenzione però: questi tre cinesi ancora non sarebbero convinti di far parte della cordata... la decisione finale comunque spetta come sempre a Berlusconi che non ha ancora deciso. Il patron prenderà una decisione solo dopo aver conosciuto tutti i nomi che fanno parte della cordata. *




.


----------



## Casnop (20 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Mi sembra, ma forse sbaglio, che la maggior parte degli addetti ai lavori che riferiscono di un Berlusconi ancora combattuto e indeciso siano tutti giornalisti molto vicini al Presidente, o meglio nelle sue grazie. Vien quasi da credere che sia arrivato loro l'ordine dall'alto di informare il mondo che Silvio Berlusconi, da buon imprenditore italiano, è affettivamente legato a tutte le sue aziende e non ha intenzione di abbandonare la nave che affonda vendendo ai cinesi speculatori ed opportunisti, e se mai lo farà sarà solo dopo essersi accertato che questi siano brava gente. Poi magari verrà fuori che hanno ragione loro e alla fine salterà davvero tutto, ma ad oggi la logica vuole il contrario. E a chi rispondesse che si tende troppo a sottovalutare la follia di Berlusconi dico che forse si tende più che altro a sopravvalutare la stupidità di Galatioto, se una figura della sua esperienza ha deciso di esporsi palesando tanta sicurezza è perchè forse, dico forse, sa che oltre alla volontà di comprare c'è anche la volontà di vendere.


----------



## Coripra (20 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> " (omissis) BERLUSCONI HA VENDUTO ALL'EMIRO DEL GALLIANISTAN PER " MILIARDI DI TALLERI" (omissis)



VERAMENTE??? Corro a dirlo al portinaio


----------



## medjai (20 Maggio 2016)

Secondo Il Sole 24 Ore, il consorcio cinese ha quasi finito di verificare i conti del Milan grazie all'aiuto dei servizi di Deloitte.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2016)

*Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



Speriamo...


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



Ragazzi speriamo, speriamo.

Io, eterno pessimista, sto iniziando a crederci ma sto coi piedi per terra ancora e non salgo sul carro degli ottimisti del forum ancora.

Troppi segni: Galliani in tuta, la fine della due diligence proprio in vista della finale di Coppa Italia (ultima partita di stagione).

Speriamo, speriamo.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



non so cosa pensare, pare che questi stiano facendo sul serio, però non mi fido di Berlusca, quello è capace di indire una conferenza dove annuncia al mondo che il Milan non cambia proprietario


----------



## DannySa (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



Benissimo, si va avanti senza intoppi.


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*


Bene 

La cosa positiva e' che iniziano a circolare i nomi delle agenzie e dei personaggi coinvolti..


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



Annuncio della Cessione domani in caso di vittoria?


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Annuncio della Cessione domani in caso di vittoria?



Prima di giorno 6 almeno, non ci sarà nessun annuncio ufficiale, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Henry (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



Se saltasse tutto, arrivati a questo punto, ancor prima che afflitto sarei sorpreso. Veramente molto sorpreso.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (20 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Se saltasse tutto, arrivati a questo punto, ancor prima che afflitto sarei sorpreso. Veramente molto sorpreso.



Ricordati che Silvio è andato di melone


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Prima di giorno 6 almeno, non ci sarà nessun annuncio ufficiale, in un senso o nell'altro.



Perchè?


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Perchè ci sono le elezioni.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perchè ci sono le elezioni.



Allora speriamo non dica nulla se deve fare una replica del video su facebook meglio non dica nulla,anche se dubito fortemente che in caso di vittoria non rilasci dichiarazioni o non alzi lui stesso la coppa anche in vista elezioni.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Allora speriamo non dica nulla se deve fare una replica del video su facebook meglio non dica nulla,anche se dubito fortemente che in caso di vittoria non rilasci dichiarazioni o non alzi lui stesso la coppa anche in vista elezioni.



Abbiamo la dimostrazione anche recente che qualunque cosa dichiari può essere tranquillamente ignorata.


----------



## TheZio (20 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Se saltasse tutto, arrivati a questo punto, ancor prima che afflitto sarei sorpreso. Veramente molto sorpreso.



Vedo che insieme a Casnop e Il Re dell'Est sei uno degli esperti di passaggi societari: noto che tutti voi dite che arrivati a questo punto diventa difficile tornare indietro.
Ovviamente prendendo per buone le notizie delle fonti (Campopiano e IlSole24Ore) che sembrano le più attendibili.
Ti posso chiedere, spiegalo pure anche in termini tecnici, come mai in una trattativa in esclusiva sia così difficile avere un ripensamento? Da quel poco che so è il preliminare che vincola il venditore.. Adesso l'unico vincolato dovrebbe essere l'acquirente...


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Vedo che insieme a Casnop e Il Re dell'Est sei uno degli esperti di passaggi societari: noto che tutti voi dite che arrivati a questo punto diventa difficile tornare indietro.
> Ovviamente prendendo per buone le notizie delle fonti (Campopiano e IlSole24Ore) che sembrano le più attendibili.
> Ti posso chiedere, spiegalo pure anche in termini tecnici, come mai in una trattativa in esclusiva sia così difficile avere un ripensamento? Da quel poco che so è il preliminare che vincola il venditore.. Adesso l'unico vincolato dovrebbe essere l'acquirente...



Beh abbiamo milioni e milioni di perdite e non c'è nessuna intenzione di Investire per invertire questo trend,quindi questo vuol dire che il prossimo anno le perdite sarebbero maggiori e cosi l'anno dopo e quello dopo ancora e cosi via.Hanno firmato un esclusiva facendo intendere quindi che c'è l'intenzione di vendere,hanno trattato per mesi e mesi facendo spendere un sacco di tempo ai vari addetti ai lavori e mo fanno saltare tutto? Per carità col Presidente che ci troviamo tutto è possibile,ma ha ragione Henry che affrema che nel caso rimarebbe sorpreso di cotanta idiozia.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



Io continuo a non credere alle storielle di Berlusconi ed cambi di idea.. se la trattativa salta vuole dire che c'è qualcosa che non va. Probabilmente i cinesi si sono rivelati dei bluff.. della serie "pagheremo domani" (come con Bea)..

Appena Marina va sul sito online della Banca e vede una scritta in verde col simbolo + con scritto "Bank of China" e vicino 500.000.000 mil euro/dollars, firma il giorno stesso la cessione..


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non credere alle storielle di Berlusconi ed cambi di idea.. se la trattativa salta vuole dire che c'è qualcosa che non va. Probabilmente i cinesi si sono rivelati dei bluff.. della serie "pagheremo domani" (come con Bea)..
> 
> Appena Marina va sul sito online della Banca e vede una scritta in verde col simbolo + con scritto "Bank of China" e vicino 500.000.000 mil euro/dollars, firma il giorno stesso la cessione..



La storiella di Berlusconi che cambia idea e semplicemente mera campagna elettorale per far vedere che la decisione é stata sofferta ed alla fine per il bene del Milan é stato "costretto" a vendere.

Invece per quanto riguarda la cessione,questa per me se salta non é di certo colpa dei Cinesi la cui credibilità é adeguatamente rappresentata da Galatioto ma sarebbe solo colpa del Presidente se impazzisce improvvisamente e si convince che con l'Ital-Milan possiamo fare 3 Finali di Champions in cinque anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> La storiella di Berlusconi che cambia idea e semplicemente mera campagna elettorale per far vedere che la decisione é stata sofferta ed alla fine per il bene del Milan é stato "costretto" a vendere.
> 
> Invece per quanto riguarda la cessione,questa per me se salta non é di certo colpa dei Cinesi la cui credibilità é adeguatamente rappresentata da Galatioto ma sarebbe solo colpa del Presidente se impazzisce improvvisamente e si convince che con l'Ital-Milan possiamo fare 3 Finali di Champions in cinque anni.


Dai ragazzi , ma che saltare .. Arrivati a questo punto tutti sanno tutto e stanno chiudendo la DueDiligence ... Se le cose stanno così siamo alla chiusura e alla liberazione .
Per me il nano sta solo aspettando le elezioni per annunciarlo è fare la figura del figo


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*


Scollinato il Poggio, si va dritti filati verso Sanremo, in fuga solitaria. Strada asciutta, giornata piena di sole, tanta bella gente in attesa al traguardo. La corsa è stata più facile del previsto. Stiamo meglio col cappellino o senza per le foto a braccia alzate sul traguardo? Effettivamente è l'unica cosa di cui preoccuparsi. Mah, chiederemo a Monica Colombo, magari ci tira su un bell'articoletto per domani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Scollinato il Poggio, si va dritti filati verso Sanremo, in fuga solitaria. Strada asciutta, giornata piena di sole, tanta bella gente in attesa al traguardo. La corsa è stata più facile del previsto. Stiamo meglio col cappellino o senza per le foto a braccia alzate sul traguardo? Effettivamente è l'unica cosa di cui preoccuparsi. Mah, chiederemo a Monica Colombo, magari ci tira su un bell'articoletto per domani.



Non posso che quotarti con un grande tifoso rossonero che speriamo continui ad esultare così anche da lassù...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Scollinato il Poggio, si va dritti filati verso Sanremo, in fuga solitaria. Strada asciutta, giornata piena di sole, tanta bella gente in attesa al traguardo. La corsa è stata più facile del previsto. Stiamo meglio col cappellino o senza per le foto a braccia alzate sul traguardo? Effettivamente è l'unica cosa di cui preoccuparsi. Mah, chiederemo a Monica Colombo, magari ci tira su un bell'articoletto per domani.



Attendo solo che i giornali annuncino la firma definitiva per la cessione, ovviamente ricordando che però non è vincolante e Berlusconi debba ancora rifletterci.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*



Molto bene.
Sembra che accanto a Campopiano ora anche Festa abbia qualche fonte diretta sulla vicenda.
Nel mentre anche alcuni irriducibili sembra stiano facendo pian piano marcia indietro.


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Molto bene.
> Sembra che accanto a Campopiano ora anche Festa abbia qualche fonte diretta sulla vicenda.
> Nel mentre anche alcuni irriducibili sembra stiano facendo pian piano marcia indietro.


Tra gli advisors finanziari dell'operazione, si dice, vi è anche Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, azionista de Il Sole 24 Ore. Chiomenti fa M&A a livello nazionale da tanti anni, qualche parolina col quotidiano di Napoletano se la scambiano ogni tanto, via...


----------



## ps18ps (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Scollinato il Poggio, si va dritti filati verso Sanremo, in fuga solitaria. Strada asciutta, giornata piena di sole, tanta bella gente in attesa al traguardo. La corsa è stata più facile del previsto. Stiamo meglio col cappellino o senza per le foto a braccia alzate sul traguardo? Effettivamente è l'unica cosa di cui preoccuparsi. Mah, chiederemo a Monica Colombo, magari ci tira su un bell'articoletto per domani.



Eh si ormai si intravede il traguardo, però bisogna stare attenti e concentrati per non farsi raggiungere sul traguardo di via roma


----------



## Sotiris (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tra gli advisors finanziari dell'operazione, si dice, vi è anche Banca Nazionale del Lavoro, azionista de Il Sole 24 Ore. Chiomenti fa M&A a livello nazionale da tanti anni, qualche parolina col quotidiano di Napoletano se la scambiano ogni tanto, via...



Grazie Casnop per l'informazione.
Fin da quando leggo il forum, circa un anno, ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi interventi, perché mi piacciono le persone logiche-razionali.
Attendiamo fiduciosi.
Io, questa volta, sinceramente lo sono. L'altra volta mi "puzzava" un po' la visibilità che voleva darsi Bee.
Questa volta sono convinto che anche dall'altra parte ci sia serietà assoluta e, come hai ricordato tu in uno dei tuoi ultimi interventi, qui è in gioco Fininvest s.p.a., che non può bruciarsi così a livello mondiale, tirandosi indietro d'improvviso.


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non posso che quotarti con un grande tifoso rossonero che speriamo continui ad esultare così anche da lassù...


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Grazie Casnop per l'informazione.
> Fin da quando leggo il forum, circa un anno, ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi interventi, perché mi piacciono le persone logiche-razionali.
> Attendiamo fiduciosi.
> Io, questa volta, sinceramente lo sono. L'altra volta mi "puzzava" un po' la visibilità che voleva darsi Bee.
> Questa volta sono convinto che anche dall'altra parte ci sia serietà assoluta e, come hai ricordato tu in uno dei tuoi ultimi interventi, qui è in gioco Fininvest s.p.a., che non può bruciarsi così a livello mondiale, tirandosi indietro d'improvviso.


Attendo solo l'ufficialità delle firme per sciogliermi in un peana verso lady Marina. L'operazione psicologica che ha compiuto sul padre, da sempre contrario a cedere il Milan, per indurlo a mollare il controllo in favore di questi interlocutori, ha del prodigioso, e dimostra grande capacità di analisi e diagnosi delle situazioni oltre che abilità imprenditoriale. Questi cinesi c'erano già un anno fa, con la medesima reputazione e con le medesime intenzioni, acquistare solo la maggioranza del capitale. Silvio, contrario a questa ipotesi, ha preferito da subito Mr. Bee che, presentatosi anch'egli con analoghe intenzioni, da broker scafato quale certamente è (non è un complimento), ha subito pensato bene di passare armi e bagagli sotto la sua direzione (attratto dalle ricche provvigioni promesse dal nostro), proponendogli una illusoria offerta commerciale di stabile partecipazione di terzi investitori al capitale del Milan su basi di minoranza. Marina, che ha da sempre realisticamente preferito l'offerta cinese (di cui ha conosciuto subito la reputazione, come quella dell'arranger a tal fine ingaggiato, Galatioto), ha tuttavia assecondato la proverbiale caparbietà del padre nella scelta della illusione di Mr. Bee: gli ha finanziato il mercato, come da lui richiesto, ha prestato formale ascolto agli aggiornamenti delle operazioni del thailandese, benché i suoi collaboratori tecnici riportassero dopo ogni riunione informazioni sempre più sconfortanti sul buon esito dell’affare, ha concesso a questi tutto il tempo che l'illuso genitore chiedeva che gli venisse concesso, ha continuato nel frattempo a pagare i conti salatissimi esibiti dal solito Galliani. Il tutto, prevedendo che Mr. Bee si sarebbe afflosciato nella sua improbabile iniziativa, e che l'evidenza dei fatti, ivi compreso il drammatico peggioramento della situazione economica e finanziaria del Milan, facesse finalmente aprire gli occhi a Silvio. Nel frattempo, i contatti con Galatioto e il consorzio cinese non si sono mai allentati, ed il dialogo tecnico proseguito sotto traccia nei mesi precedenti ha giovato nella accelerazione degli eventi quando, all'inizio di questo anno, si è manifestata l'occasione propizia, con un Silvio messo ormai spalle al muro dal fallimento del suo progetto e dalla mancanza di alternative. E Marina aveva previsto tutto, ed ha portato dolcemente il padre dove voleva lei: a fargli sentire il rumore di una porta in faccia, senza ovviamente fargli sentire il dolore. Senza enfasi: un capolavoro.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Attendo solo l'ufficialità delle firme per sciogliermi in un peana verso lady Marina. L'operazione psicologica che ha compiuto sul padre, da sempre contrario a cedere il Milan, per indurlo a mollare il controllo in favore di questi interlocutori, ha del prodigioso, e dimostra grande capacità di analisi e diagnosi delle situazioni oltre che abilità imprenditoriale. Questi cinesi c'erano già un anno fa, con la medesima reputazione e con le medesime intenzioni, acquistare solo la maggioranza del capitale. Silvio, contrario a questa ipotesi, ha preferito da subito Mr. Bee che, presentatosi anch'egli con analoghe intenzioni, da broker scafato quale certamente è (non è un complimento), ha subito pensato bene di passare armi e bagagli sotto la sua direzione (attratto dalle ricche provvigioni promesse dal nostro), proponendogli una illusoria offerta commerciale di stabile partecipazione di terzi investitori al capitale del Milan su basi di minoranza. Marina, che ha da sempre realisticamente preferito l'offerta cinese (di cui ha conosciuto subito la reputazione, come quella dell'arranger a tal fine ingaggiato, Galatioto), ha tuttavia assecondato la proverbiale caparbietà del padre nella scelta della illusione di Mr. Bee: gli ha finanziato il mercato, come da lui richiesto, ha prestato formale ascolto agli aggiornamenti delle operazioni del thailandese, benché i suoi tecnici coinvolti riportassero dopo ogni riunione informazioni sempre più sconfortanti sul buon esito dell’affare, ha concesso a questi tutto il tempo che l'illuso genitore chiedeva che gli venisse concesso, ha continuato nel frattempo a pagare i conti salatissimi esibiti dal solito Galliani. Il tutto, prevedendo che Mr. Bee si sarebbe afflosciato nella sua improbabile iniziativa, e che l'evidenza dei fatti, ivi compreso il drammatico peggioramento della situazione economica e finanziaria del Milan, facesse finalmente aprire gli occhi a Silvio. Nel frattempo, i contatti con Galatioto e il consorzio cinese non si sono mai allentati, ed il dialogo tecnico proseguito sotto traccia nei mesi precedenti ha giovato nella accelerazione degli eventi quando, all'inizio di questo anno, si è manifestata l'occasione propizia, con un Silvio messo ormai spalle al muro dal fallimento del suo progetto e dalla mancanza di alternative. E Marina sapeva tutto, ed ha portato dolcemente il padre dove voleva lei: a fargli sentire il rumore di una porta in faccia, senza ovviamente fargli sentire il dolore. Senza enfasi: un capolavoro.



Perfetto. Ti ho letto attentamente, come sempre. Da mero osservatore esterno ritengo assolutamente questa una ricostruzione assai plausibile. Grazie.


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2016)

Però ancora di sta strategia elettorale basta che si parli di me nel o nel male io non la capisco...questa strategia la giustifico in cui hai un forte consenso non ora.
Per me non è strategia e' una fissazione di un vecchio malato megalomane...con i tentennamenti sulla vendita fai solo incavolare di piu un papabile elettore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Maggio 2016)

*Repubblica: ancora non si sa cosa può accadere dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. In ogni caso la verità sul futuro societario del Mila non arriverà dopo il 15 giugno. Infatti già la verifica di fine mese e le prossime mosse di Gancikoff (ormai uscito allo scoperto come volto della cordata cinese) potranno essere indicative in tal senso.*


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ancora non si sa cosa può accadere dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. In ogni caso la verità sul futuro societario del Mila non arriverà dopo il 15 giugno. Infatti già la verifica di fine mese e le prossime mosse di Gancikoff (ormai uscito allo scoperto come volto della cordata cinese) potranno essere indicative in tal senso.*



Articolo che non dice nulla di nuovo e che vuole lasciare quella "suspance" per vendere copie nei prossimi giorni,un solo appunto:Ma Gancikoff è un nome che è uscito da Repubblica o dal Corriere della Sera?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Attendo solo l'ufficialità delle firme per sciogliermi in un peana verso lady Marina. L'operazione psicologica che ha compiuto sul padre, da sempre contrario a cedere il Milan, per indurlo a mollare il controllo in favore di questi interlocutori, ha del prodigioso, e dimostra grande capacità di analisi e diagnosi delle situazioni oltre che abilità imprenditoriale. Questi cinesi c'erano già un anno fa, con la medesima reputazione e con le medesime intenzioni, acquistare solo la maggioranza del capitale. Silvio, contrario a questa ipotesi, ha preferito da subito Mr. Bee che, presentatosi anch'egli con analoghe intenzioni, da broker scafato quale certamente è (non è un complimento), ha subito pensato bene di passare armi e bagagli sotto la sua direzione (attratto dalle ricche provvigioni promesse dal nostro), proponendogli una illusoria offerta commerciale di stabile partecipazione di terzi investitori al capitale del Milan su basi di minoranza. Marina, che ha da sempre realisticamente preferito l'offerta cinese (di cui ha conosciuto subito la reputazione, come quella dell'arranger a tal fine ingaggiato, Galatioto), ha tuttavia assecondato la proverbiale caparbietà del padre nella scelta della illusione di Mr. Bee: gli ha finanziato il mercato, come da lui richiesto, ha prestato formale ascolto agli aggiornamenti delle operazioni del thailandese, benché i suoi collaboratori tecnici riportassero dopo ogni riunione informazioni sempre più sconfortanti sul buon esito dell’affare, ha concesso a questi tutto il tempo che l'illuso genitore chiedeva che gli venisse concesso, ha continuato nel frattempo a pagare i conti salatissimi esibiti dal solito Galliani. Il tutto, prevedendo che Mr. Bee si sarebbe afflosciato nella sua improbabile iniziativa, e che l'evidenza dei fatti, ivi compreso il drammatico peggioramento della situazione economica e finanziaria del Milan, facesse finalmente aprire gli occhi a Silvio. Nel frattempo, i contatti con Galatioto e il consorzio cinese non si sono mai allentati, ed il dialogo tecnico proseguito sotto traccia nei mesi precedenti ha giovato nella accelerazione degli eventi quando, all'inizio di questo anno, si è manifestata l'occasione propizia, con un Silvio messo ormai spalle al muro dal fallimento del suo progetto e dalla mancanza di alternative. E Marina aveva previsto tutto, ed ha portato dolcemente il padre dove voleva lei: a fargli sentire il rumore di una porta in faccia, senza ovviamente fargli sentire il dolore. Senza enfasi: un capolavoro.


Non male. Marina, in questo modo, forse, si rivelerebbe l'unica figlia con lo stesso fiuto imprenditoriale del padre. Se la cessione andrà in porto, andrà in porto anche il passaggio di consegne tra Berlusconi padre e Berlusconi figlia, con buona pace del faccendiere Piersilvio e della bambolina Barbara.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ancora non si sa cosa può accadere dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. In ogni caso la verità sul futuro societario del Mila non arriverà dopo il 15 giugno. Infatti già la verifica di fine mese e le prossime mosse di Gancikoff (ormai uscito allo scoperto come volto della cordata cinese) potranno essere indicative in tal senso.*


Non si sa cosa può accadere, as usual.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Attendo solo l'ufficialità delle firme per sciogliermi in un peana verso lady Marina. L'operazione psicologica che ha compiuto sul padre, da sempre contrario a cedere il Milan, per indurlo a mollare il controllo in favore di questi interlocutori, ha del prodigioso, e dimostra grande capacità di analisi e diagnosi delle situazioni oltre che abilità imprenditoriale. Questi cinesi c'erano già un anno fa, con la medesima reputazione e con le medesime intenzioni, acquistare solo la maggioranza del capitale. Silvio, contrario a questa ipotesi, ha preferito da subito Mr. Bee che, presentatosi anch'egli con analoghe intenzioni, da broker scafato quale certamente è (non è un complimento), ha subito pensato bene di passare armi e bagagli sotto la sua direzione (attratto dalle ricche provvigioni promesse dal nostro), proponendogli una illusoria offerta commerciale di stabile partecipazione di terzi investitori al capitale del Milan su basi di minoranza. Marina, che ha da sempre realisticamente preferito l'offerta cinese (di cui ha conosciuto subito la reputazione, come quella dell'arranger a tal fine ingaggiato, Galatioto), ha tuttavia assecondato la proverbiale caparbietà del padre nella scelta della illusione di Mr. Bee: gli ha finanziato il mercato, come da lui richiesto, ha prestato formale ascolto agli aggiornamenti delle operazioni del thailandese, benché i suoi collaboratori tecnici riportassero dopo ogni riunione informazioni sempre più sconfortanti sul buon esito dell’affare, ha concesso a questi tutto il tempo che l'illuso genitore chiedeva che gli venisse concesso, ha continuato nel frattempo a pagare i conti salatissimi esibiti dal solito Galliani. Il tutto, prevedendo che Mr. Bee si sarebbe afflosciato nella sua improbabile iniziativa, e che l'evidenza dei fatti, ivi compreso il drammatico peggioramento della situazione economica e finanziaria del Milan, facesse finalmente aprire gli occhi a Silvio. Nel frattempo, i contatti con Galatioto e il consorzio cinese non si sono mai allentati, ed il dialogo tecnico proseguito sotto traccia nei mesi precedenti ha giovato nella accelerazione degli eventi quando, all'inizio di questo anno, si è manifestata l'occasione propizia, con un Silvio messo ormai spalle al muro dal fallimento del suo progetto e dalla mancanza di alternative. E Marina aveva previsto tutto, ed ha portato dolcemente il padre dove voleva lei: a fargli sentire il rumore di una porta in faccia, senza ovviamente fargli sentire il dolore. Senza enfasi: un capolavoro.



No, stavolta dissento Casnop, il Milan che perdeva 80 milioni nel 2007 si poteva trasformare in una macchina da soldi lavorando nel modo giusto, invece è principalmente per colpa di Marina che siamo diventati questo.


Facendo le cose per bene non sarebbe servito nemmeno che Berlusconi vendesse.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, stavolta dissento Casnop, il Milan che perdeva 80 milioni nel 2007 si poteva trasformare in una macchina da soldi lavorando nel modo giusto, invece è principalmente per colpa di Marina che siamo diventati questo.
> 
> 
> Facendo le cose per bene non sarebbe servito nemmeno che Berlusconi vendesse.


credo che Casnop si riferisse al discorso della vendita ai cinesi e basta...che in generale se non avesse messo lei dei freni a Berlusconi nei tempi che citi te sarebbe stato meglio è sicuro....

infatti varie volte io ho detto che Marina è passata dall essere il nostro più grande nemico ad essere la nostra piu preziosa alleata.....


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ancora non si sa cosa può accadere dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. In ogni caso la verità sul futuro societario del Mila non arriverà dopo il 15 giugno. Infatti già la verifica di fine mese e le prossime mosse di Gancikoff (ormai uscito allo scoperto come volto della cordata cinese) potranno essere indicative in tal senso.*




.


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, stavolta dissento Casnop, il Milan che perdeva 80 milioni nel 2007 si poteva trasformare in una macchina da soldi lavorando nel modo giusto, invece è principalmente per colpa di Marina che siamo diventati questo.
> 
> 
> Facendo le cose per bene non sarebbe servito nemmeno che Berlusconi vendesse.


Questo club non può reggere la sfida globale senza uno stadio proprietario. Il modello da mecenate concepito da Berlusconi tanto tempo fa non ha più cittadinanza nel nostro tempo. Imputo dunque a Marina di non avere avuto la forza di progettare la costruzione di un impianto. Ma lì si vede chi immagina un proprio futuro nel club, investendo in esso, come hanno fatto gli Agnelli qualche anno fa, e come avrebbe voluto fare Barbara (sbagliando però obiettivo: il problema non era Galliani, ma, come la sorellastra ha invece capito, il padre stesso), e chi se ne vuole semplicemente liberare come un fardello insopportabile. Appena ne ha avuto la possibilità, Marina lo ha fatto. E gliene sono profondamente grato.


----------



## Devil (21 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questo club non può reggere la sfida globale senza uno stadio proprietario. Il modello da mecenate concepito da Berlusconi tanto tempo fa non ha più cittadinanza nel nostro tempo. Imputo dunque a Marina di non avere avuto la forza di progettare la costruzione di un impianto. Ma lì si vede chi immagina un proprio futuro nel club, investendo in esso, come hanno fatto gli Agnelli qualche anno fa, e come avrebbe voluto fare Barbara (sbagliando però obiettivo: il problema non era Galliani, ma, come la sorellastra ha invece capito, il padre stesso), e chi se ne vuole semplicemente liberare come un fardello insopportabile. Appena ne ha avuto la possibilità, Marina lo ha fatto. E gliene sono profondamente grato.



Ma io infatti non capisco come mai Berlusconi non abbia costruito uno stadio di proprietà nella prima metà degli anni 2000, quando era effettivamente il padrone di Milano


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: la due diligence da parte della cordata cinese sul Milan è quasi completata. Pare che sia Deloittea (Azienda di consulenza e revisione americana) ad occuparsi sia della due diligence finanziaria sia degli aspetti fiscali.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ancora non si sa cosa può accadere dopo la finale di Coppa Italia. In ogni caso la verità sul futuro societario del Mila non arriverà dopo il 15 giugno. Infatti già la verifica di fine mese e le prossime mosse di Gancikoff (ormai uscito allo scoperto come volto della cordata cinese) potranno essere indicative in tal senso.*



.


----------



## Henry (21 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Vedo che insieme a Casnop e Il Re dell'Est sei uno degli esperti di passaggi societari: noto che tutti voi dite che arrivati a questo punto diventa difficile tornare indietro.
> Ovviamente prendendo per buone le notizie delle fonti (Campopiano e IlSole24Ore) che sembrano le più attendibili.
> Ti posso chiedere, spiegalo pure anche in termini tecnici, come mai in una trattativa in esclusiva sia così difficile avere un ripensamento? Da quel poco che so è il preliminare che vincola il venditore.. Adesso l'unico vincolato dovrebbe essere l'acquirente...



Rispondo in ritardo, mi scuso. Io facevo un discorso di buon senso, sulla questione del vincolo giuridico hai ragione. Anzi mi sono speso in precedenza su questo punto per dire che non potevano esserci penali, quando Campopiano ne parlava. Almeno penali che sanzionassero sic et simpliciter il rifiuto di concludere da parte del venditore. Volevo solo dire che in genere arrivati a questo punto la mortalità degli accordi è molto bassa, poi se si intende valorizzare l'imprevedibilità di Berlusconi è perfettamente legittimo farlo: formalmente può tirarsi indietro, ma non credo che lo farà.

PS
La mia "esperienza" sulle M&A per il momento è puramente teorica e libresca, per altro


----------



## TheZio (21 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Rispondo in ritardo, mi scuso. Io facevo un discorso di buon senso, sulla questione del vincolo giuridico hai ragione. Anzi mi sono speso in precedenza su questo punto per dire che non potevano esserci penali, quando Campopiano ne parlava. Almeno penali che sanzionassero sic et simpliciter il rifiuto di concludere da parte del venditore. Volevo solo dire che in genere arrivati a questo punto la mortalità degli accordi è molto bassa, poi se si intende valorizzare l'imprevedibilità di Berlusconi è perfettamente legittimo farlo: formalmente può tirarsi indietro, ma non credo che lo farà.
> 
> PS
> La mia "esperienza" sulle M&A per il momento è puramente teorica e libresca, per altro



Ottimo grazie!  
Diciamo quindi che dobbiamo sperare nel calcolo delle probabilità!
Comunque solo in questo forum è uscito il fatto che, forse, il Berlu non è poi così tanto restio a vendere, perchè non si arriva a trattare 2 volte in meno di un anno!
La mia soluzione è sempre quella: tante preghiere!


----------



## robs91 (22 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo La Stampa la scadenza dell'esclusiva con la cordata cinese è stata spostata di almeno cinque giorni,segnale che la trattativa non sarà breve.*


----------



## Devil (22 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa la scadenza dell'esclusiva con la cordata cinese è stata spostata di almeno cinque giorni,segnale che la trattativa non sarà breve.*



Credo sia dovuto al fatto che non siamo entrati in Euro League. Probabilmente questo cambia alcuni dettagli dell'accordo


----------



## ps18ps (22 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa la scadenza dell'esclusiva con la cordata cinese è stata spostata di almeno cinque giorni,segnale che la trattativa non sarà breve.*



Non sarà per i ballottaggi?


----------



## Giangy (22 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa la scadenza dell'esclusiva con la cordata cinese è stata spostata di almeno cinque giorni,segnale che la trattativa non sarà breve.*



Ho paura che il nano malefico dopo la sconfitta di ieri con la Juventus non vuole lasciare da perdente... sarebbe la fine totale!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ho paura che il nano malefico dopo la sconfitta di ieri con la Juventus non vuole lasciare da perdente... sarebbe la fine totale!



Non vuole lasciare da perdente? va benissimo,

che cacci Galliani, instauri una dirigenza competente e stanzi 300 M sul mercato,
a me sta bene


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Maggio 2016)

alea iacta est, non c'è più ritorno


----------



## Gekyn (22 Maggio 2016)

Siamo nel punto di non ritorno, ora o mai più, confido nel buonsenso della Fininvest e alla ormai palese perdita di potere decisionale di B.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa la scadenza dell'esclusiva con la cordata cinese è stata spostata di almeno cinque giorni,segnale che la trattativa non sarà breve.*



Nessuno sa con certezza quando scadrà precisamente l'esclusiva..neppure Festa e Campopiano che hanno preso quasi tutto..
e questi stanno già a parlare di 5 giorni di slittamento


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Credo sia dovuto al fatto che non siamo entrati in Euro League. Probabilmente questo cambia alcuni dettagli dell'accordo



Si, la partita è finita ieri alle 23 e stanotte hanno spostato la scadenza,

è la solita sparata a casaccio...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Stampa la scadenza dell'esclusiva con la cordata cinese è stata spostata di almeno cinque giorni,segnale che la trattativa non sarà breve.*



Sparata giornalistica. I risultati sportivi di quest'annata credo siano totalmente distaccati dalla trattativa. Dobbiamo solo sopportare gli attacchi mediativi fino alla scadenza pattuita....


----------



## Devil (22 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, la partita è finita ieri alle 23 e stanotte hanno spostato la scadenza,
> 
> è la solita sparata a casaccio...



No, dico che forse era prevista una cosa del genere.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2016)

comunque se fosse spostata la data del 15 giugno di 5 giorni andremmo al 20 giugno...se non sbaglio i ballottaggi ci dovrebbero essere il 19 giugno quindi un senso lo avrebbe...(nella solita ottica berlusconiana)

resta il fatto che credo anche io che sia una balla giornalstica


----------



## taarabt85 (22 Maggio 2016)

vorrei ricordare che La Stampa è degli Agnelli


----------



## Crox93 (22 Maggio 2016)

Non mi interessa che si chiuda ora o fra 3 mesi,sono disposto a perdere anche la sessione di mercato e ad avere un altra stagione negativa pur di cambiare società.
Che poi, anche senza mercato con una società e uno staff diverso la situazione sarebbe già nettamente migliore.


----------



## ps18ps (22 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque se fosse spostata la data del 15 giugno di 5 giorni andremmo al 20 giugno...se non sbaglio i ballottaggi ci dovrebbero essere il 19 giugno quindi un senso lo avrebbe...(nella solita ottica berlusconiana)
> 
> resta il fatto che credo anche io che sia una balla giornalstica



Se la notizia fosse vera questa secondo me sarebbe l'unica spuegazione per un rinvio di 5 giorni


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (22 Maggio 2016)

La Stampa dopo la firma dell'esclusiva ha riportato (prima e unica mi pare) un commento di Galatioto. Ha un canale con l'advisor americano? Sembrerebbe. Se è così, la notizia è credibile


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Maggio 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> La Stampa dopo la firma dell'esclusiva ha riportato (prima e unica mi pare) un commento di Galatioto. Ha un canale con l'advisor americano? Sembrerebbe. Se è così, la notizia è credibile



Anche la Gazzetta aveva ottenuto un intervista da Galatioto eppure dal giorno dopo non ha azzeccato più niente.


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non vuole lasciare da perdente? va benissimo,
> 
> che cacci Galliani, instauri una dirigenza competente e stanzi 300 M sul mercato,
> a me sta bene



Ma anche a me...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2016)

Intanto Serafini ha postato su FB un'articolo suo dove dice che Berlusconi non vende. Speriamo sbagli, senno' e' finita ragazzi.


----------



## Devil (22 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Intanto Serafini ha scritto che Berlusconi non vende. Speriamo sbagli, senno' e' finita ragazzi.



Serafini è un milanista vero e fin ora non si era mai sbilanciato. Quindi occhio ragazzi, perché le probabilità che si verifichi il peggio sono altissime ora come ora


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Serafini è un milanista vero e fin ora non si era mai sbilanciato. Quindi occhio ragazzi, perché le probabilità che si verifichi il peggio sono altissime ora come ora



Si ma cavolo, che senso ha far perdere tempo ai cinesi?? se già aveva in mente questo.


----------



## Devil (22 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma cavolo, che senso ha far perdere tempo ai cinesi?? se già aveva in mente questo.



Non lo so, ma la fonte mi pare abbastanza credibile


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma la fonte mi pare abbastanza credibile



Si ma vorrei capire chi sarebbe la fonte di Serafini, perché non mi sembra uno ben visto negli ambienti di "palazzo" come lui definisce.


----------



## TheZio (22 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Serafini è un milanista vero e fin ora non si era mai sbilanciato. Quindi occhio ragazzi, perché le probabilità che si verifichi il peggio sono altissime ora come ora



Occhio che Serafini ne ha sparate di boiate su cessione societarie e allenatori.. Secondo me non ha fonti molto credibili...


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma la fonte mi pare abbastanza credibile


Serafini dovrebbe essere adottato dai milanisti come un panda, per la forza polemica con cui sostiene i suoi argomenti. Quanto alla credibilità, consentimi di dissentire: in certe trasmissioni televisive, le topiche da lui riferite sul mondo Milan, tra dicerie di campo e mercato, quando ovviamente non ha fatto il ventriloquo di Ambrosini, sono proverbiali. I fatti depongono per il contrario di quello che dice.


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma vorrei capire chi sarebbe la fonte di Serafini, perché non mi sembra uno ben visto negli ambienti di "palazzo" come lui definisce.



Seguite Campopiano e Festa: il "Palazzo" stavolta ha scelto altri megafoni. Per fortuna, direi.


----------



## Coripra (22 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Serafini dovrebbe essere adottato dai milanisti come un panda, per la forza polemica con cui sostiene i suoi argomenti. Quanto alla credibilità, consentimi di dissentire: in certe trasmissioni televisive, le topiche da lui riferite sul mondo Milan, tra dicerie di campo e mercato, quando ovviamente non ha fatto il ventriloquo di Ambrosini, sono proverbiali. I fatti depongono per il contrario di quello che dice.



Mi tranquillizzi  

Serafini è un vero tifoso del Milan e ho letto sempre volentieri i suoi editoriali polemici, raramente dissentendo.
Sulla sua attendibilità non sapevo, e quindi apprezzo molto (al solito) il tuo post.
Quindi, tornando IT, avanti con la speranza e... ATTACCARE!


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Intanto Serafini ha postato su FB un'articolo suo dove dice che Berlusconi non vende. Speriamo sbagli, senno' e' finita ragazzi.



Serafini è stato tra i primi a criticare Galliani e Berlusconi, ma di boiate ne ha sparate pure lui... una su tutte la strenua difesa dell'amico Bonera, considerato a suo dire al pari di Bonucci


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Serafini dovrebbe essere adottato dai milanisti come un panda, per la forza polemica con cui sostiene i suoi argomenti. Quanto alla credibilità, consentimi di dissentire: in certe trasmissioni televisive, le topiche da lui riferite sul mondo Milan, tra dicerie di campo e mercato, quando ovviamente non ha fatto il ventriloquo di Ambrosini, sono proverbiali. I fatti depongono per il contrario di quello che dice.



Concordo, lasciate perdere anche perché nell'articolo praticamente non spiega nulla ma la butta lì come se la stesse dicendo dopo aver bevuto un caffè...  le uniche fonti assolutamente credibili rimangono Campopiano e Festa. Le parole di tutti gli altri media valgono quanto le nostre. Per cui leggiamole con lo stesso spirito con cui si legge una rivista di gossip. Niente di più, niente di meno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2016)

*Piuttosto, guardate qui: a Berlusconi viene chiesto "Ultima partita da presidente del Milan?"... e lui risponde glissando. Sarebbe stata un'occasione perfetta per smontare ancora una volta le speranze dei tifosi. No? 

(copia incolla nel vostro browser)
corrieredellosport.it/video/calcio/coppa-italia/2016/05/22-11743178/berlusconi_ho_fatto_i_complimenti_al_milan_*


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2016)

Bravissimo Re, quelle dichiarazioni sono state snobbate, ma quel silenzio è assordante e inequivocabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Piuttosto, guardate qui: a Berlusconi viene chiesto "Ultima partita da presidente del Milan?"... e lui risponde glissando. Sarebbe stata un'occasione perfetta per smontare ancora una volta le speranze dei tifosi. No?
> 
> (copia incolla nel vostro browser)
> corrieredellosport.it/video/calcio/coppa-italia/2016/05/22-11743178/berlusconi_ho_fatto_i_complimenti_al_milan_*


----------



## neversayconte (22 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Piuttosto, guardate qui: a Berlusconi viene chiesto "Ultima partita da presidente del Milan?"... e lui risponde glissando. Sarebbe stata un'occasione perfetta per smontare ancora una volta le speranze dei tifosi. No?
> 
> (copia incolla nel vostro browser)
> corrieredellosport.it/video/calcio/coppa-italia/2016/05/22-11743178/berlusconi_ho_fatto_i_complimenti_al_milan_*



visto il video. secondo me non ha capito la domanda.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Piuttosto, guardate qui: a Berlusconi viene chiesto "Ultima partita da presidente del Milan?"... e lui risponde glissando. Sarebbe stata un'occasione perfetta per smontare ancora una volta le speranze dei tifosi. No?
> 
> (copia incolla nel vostro browser)
> corrieredellosport.it/video/calcio/coppa-italia/2016/05/22-11743178/berlusconi_ho_fatto_i_complimenti_al_milan_*



Forse mi vedo troppi film.. ma lui era quello che appena chiedevi di un possibile addio rispondeva " No no Il Milan è incedibile".. ora manco ha risposto.. mi è sembrato anche molto "menefreghista". Lui non perdeva occasione di fermarsi e parlare sta volta non aveva proprio voglia di parlare..


----------



## martinmilan (22 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Piuttosto, guardate qui: a Berlusconi viene chiesto "Ultima partita da presidente del Milan?"... e lui risponde glissando. Sarebbe stata un'occasione perfetta per smontare ancora una volta le speranze dei tifosi. No?
> 
> (copia incolla nel vostro browser)
> corrieredellosport.it/video/calcio/coppa-italia/2016/05/22-11743178/berlusconi_ho_fatto_i_complimenti_al_milan_*



Si è rattristito alla domanda...i maligni però continueranno a dire che è tutta una sceneggiata elettorale per far credere che venda e placare gli animi..


----------



## martinmilan (22 Maggio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> visto il video. secondo me non ha capito la domanda.



eheehe probabile anche quello....


''come??'' HO DETTO PROBABILE ANCHE QUELLO!!


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Piuttosto, guardate qui: a Berlusconi viene chiesto "Ultima partita da presidente del Milan?"... e lui risponde glissando. Sarebbe stata un'occasione perfetta per smontare ancora una volta le speranze dei tifosi. No?
> 
> (copia incolla nel vostro browser)
> corrieredellosport.it/video/calcio/coppa-italia/2016/05/22-11743178/berlusconi_ho_fatto_i_complimenti_al_milan_*



Beh, resterebbe comunque presidente...

Comunque non so, qualcosa non mi convince..Galliani è troppo sicuro


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Beh, resterebbe comunque presidente...
> 
> Comunque non so, qualcosa non mi convince..Galliani è troppo sicuro



Presidente onorario non è la stessa cosa di Presidente in carica.Comunque è giusto che passi la mano almeno per lasciare un buon ricordo di lui ai tifosi Milanisti,accanirsi sarebbe deleterio.


----------



## fra29 (22 Maggio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> visto il video. secondo me non ha capito la domanda.



Anche a me ha dato la stessa sensazione.. Oppure ha risposto alla domanda precedente..


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Beh, resterebbe comunque presidente...
> 
> Comunque non so, qualcosa non mi convince..Galliani è troppo sicuro



per farlo fuori devi cmq cacciare un pò di grana... lui casca sempre in piedi. Altrimenti non potrebbe permettersi tutte le mafiate che fa


----------

